# Sailor's Fid



## Ed D. (Mar 4, 2022)

Worked with paracord for many years, but never turned a fid, until today...

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 10


----------



## Barb (Mar 4, 2022)

I had to look up what this is used for which was cool. What you made is very beautiful. :)

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rocking RP (Mar 4, 2022)

Excellent work and artistry. Really like the turquoise accent.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 4, 2022)

Truly a work of art, the Fid, and the presentation! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 5, 2022)

My brother makes a few thousand a year for a US Navy supply. Makes the 8" to 24" ones. However, the ones he makes have no ornamentation.

Looks great Ed.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SubVet10 (Mar 14, 2022)

Never heard of a fid. Sounds like a marlin spike. Either way, very cool.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Mar 15, 2022)

SubVet10 said:


> Never heard of a fid. Sounds like a marlin spike. Either way, very cool.


Not too many rope in a tincan, eh?


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 15, 2022)

SubVet10 said:


> Never heard of a fid. Sounds like a marlin spike. Either way, very cool.


Yea, looks like the same purpose as a marlin spike, Fid must be the old fashioned name, most deck hands carry one on their belt, made of metal though, 6 or 8 inches long. never seen a wood one used.....


----------



## SubVet10 (Mar 15, 2022)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Not too many rope in a tincan, eh?


Nay. Only lines I worked with was mooring lines and they belonged to the pier. Never used our own... Not counting shot line that was used for triggering dit dot "b0mbs"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 15, 2022)

We used them in Scouts to earn badges. Fid is a recent term that came into use about 200 years before Marlin spike. The second sounds "better".


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Mar 15, 2022)

We learned to splice on steel rope... Daddy was raised in coal country and thought it was a great skill set to be able to splice pull cables. Been a while, think I still can though.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

